# Optimizing HGH naturally



## HeiseTX (May 31, 2017)

Which amino acids, fatty acids etc
Improve high?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 31, 2017)

To the point that it makes a difference in anything? None of them.


----------



## motown1002 (May 31, 2017)

Exactly!!  Im sure you can find some herb that claims to do it.  But as Zilla said, there isn't anything.  (to the extent that makes a difference)


----------



## widehips71 (May 31, 2017)

Fasting

____


----------



## Bigmills (May 31, 2017)

I was actually following this post from the time you posted it just because in my 16 years of research I had never heard about anything like that that would do stir natural GH so I would say they are definitely right brother now there are some peptides out there that can increase your igf levels


----------



## Solomc (Jun 1, 2017)

Heavy lifts are the only way I'm aware of increasing you natural levels


----------

